
Dexter: the robotic arm to end scarcity - guifortaine
http://hdrobotic.com/dexter/
======
grizzles
1kg Payload is just a little too low for me. The robot Alphabet's Meka
Robotics made to sell but didn't sell (damn them) could lift a 5kg payload.
For my interest as a hobbyist roboticist, 5kg is kind of the tipping point
where you can automate some truly interesting things.

~~~
geezerjay
> For my interest as a hobbyist roboticist, 5kg is kind of the tipping point
> where you can automate some truly interesting things.

Could you provide some examples of payloads that are over 5kg?

~~~
grizzles
Anything construction related. Personally I'd love to take on the challenge of
building a stonemason bot.

------
pavel_lishin
> _to end scarcity_

huh?

